# How to make waffle more crunchy?



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

I followed some waffle recipes but my waffle was always soft (My LO doesn't like soft thing). It usually took less than 1 min to make a waffle at a time, if I try to let it stay longer, it will get burn.

My waffle gets burn very quickly. If I take it out just a few second late, it changes color. Do you think that the waffle maker might cause that or that is because of my mixture?

(I bought the waffle maker for only 10 bucks at Walmart, so maybe its quality is not good)

I want to have waffle as crunchy as the one I bought in stores. Do you know which ingredient makes waffle more crunchy (I even didn't put any egg but it was still soft) OR is there any other way to do so?

Thanks.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Make a bunch and freeze them. Put them in the toaster to heat them up it will make them crispy


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

A little bit of oil in the batter will help it get crunchy.

Also, if you add egg whites.

But really, the best way to get them crispy is to cook them longer. I keep track of when my waffles are done by watching the steam. When there is no steam coming out anymore, then they are usually done just to crisp!

And if you want them to remain crispy, you can cool them a bit by leaning them against each other in an A shape. That way the internal steam doesn't make them soggy.

I cannot stand soggy waffles!


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've also heard that the sugar in the waffle mix helps to get them crunchy/brown. I could be wrong though.









What about putting them in a warm oven for a while after cooking them? That might crisp them up a bit.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

1. I think you need more fat in your batter - oil or melted butter or whatever.

2. As soon as they come out, eat them. Don't stack them or the heat will make them all soggy.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't stand smooshy waffles or pancakes, either. I pop mine in the toaster to crisp them.

Sugar in the batter helps, too (honey, molasses, and maple syrup count as sugar







)


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

It also depends on the recipe. The more whole-grain flour the less likely they are going to be crunchy IMO.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

The book that came with my waffle iron suggest cornstarch to replace some of the flour to help get that crunchy on the outside ideal.

1.5 c all-purpose flour
.5 c cornstarch
2 T cornmeal
1 t baking powder
.75 t baking soda
1 t salt
3 large eggs, separated
3 T sugar
1.75 c buttermilk
.5 t vanilla
1/2 c butter melted

sift dry together
beat egg whites to soft peaks, add sugar beat until stiff
whisk yolks, buttermilk, vanilla together
stir buttermilk into flour just until moistened
stir inmelted butter
fold in egg whites
bake

I subbed white wheat flour and kefir, doubled the vanilla and they turned out great if eaten right away. As they sit the crunch will soften. It still isn't the healthiest of recipes but it is a tasty treat.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

A better waffle iron probably wouldn't hurt--
my in-laws always whip the egg whites separately (to at least soft peaks) and then fold them in to the batter right before cooking; they say this is what makes the waffles crispy, and they _are_ crispy. Making a big batch and then freezing/toasting seems to work well for us, too.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

corn flour, or fine cornmeal, just a couple tablespoons will do the trick. I make oat waffles and those tend to be pure mush, but the corn flour does the trick!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Here's my recipe. I really like the texture and they do turn out crispy on the outside. Also, if you make them then heat them up in the toaster or oven they will be even more crispy.

2 eggs
1c all purpose flour
1c whole wheat flour
1 3/4 c milk (I like it with almond milk but any milk will work)
1/2 c oil (or butter)
1T sugar
4t baking powder
1/4t salt
1T vanilla
1c chopped nuts
1T cinnamon

Beat eggs until light and fluffy. Beat in rest of ingredients add nuts at the end. Cook about 7 minutes in waffle iron (or whenever golden brown).


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

Butter!

I think our recipe has 3 versions, the main difference is how much butter each version has. The more butter, the crunchier they are.

Don't stack the waffles on top of each other, eat them right away or put the extras on a cooling rack or on the rack in the oven. If they lay on the plate or each other they do get mushy.

Do you oil/butter your waffle iron?


----------

